# flight details for Life Partner visa



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have all my forms together for my Life Partner visa but came to the part where it says I must give details of my flight details. When I go to the Consulate with my application, must I already have purchased a return flight? Does it have to be a two week return flight or can it be a year return? My other concern is, when I spoke to a lady at the Consulate she said it depends on who assesses you on the day whether I have to leave in 4 months or 6 months!! so how do I know when to buy my flight for??
Any advise gratefully received!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a surprise for me that you have to provide a return ticket... I mean you don't go on a tourist trip when you have a fixed date for coming back home. You'll get a LPP to stay with your partner in SA so why do they ask for a return ticket?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

moo72 said:


> I have all my forms together for my Life Partner visa but came to the part where it says I must give details of my flight details. When I go to the Consulate with my application, must I already have purchased a return flight? Does it have to be a two week return flight or can it be a year return? My other concern is, when I spoke to a lady at the Consulate she said it depends on who assesses you on the day whether I have to leave in 4 months or 6 months!! so how do I know when to buy my flight for??
> Any advise gratefully received!


I thought you only needed a return ticket when you entered the country on a visitors permit. Not sure why they would require it for a Life Partner permit since you are obviously applying for this particular permit to remain in SA long term (there would be no other reason to apply for it).


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> I thought you only needed a return ticket when you entered the country on a visitors permit. Not sure why they would require it for a Life Partner permit since you are obviously applying for this particular permit to remain in SA long term (there would be no other reason to apply for it).


Thanks for your replies, that was my thought too! I have re-read the question and it's number 6 on the form and says under the title of maintenance/deportation:-
State what funds you have available for maintenance during your stay in SA and whether you have purchased a return ticket or other arrangements made for maintenance and return passage.
They then ask to provide valid return or onward ticket no. and expiry date.
Maybe worth ringing the Consulate for advise?


----------

